# Striper recipes on the grill



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was thinking either striper fillets wrapped in banana leaves with some lemon juice and butter covering them. I have heard people cook them without even filleting them and just gutting them. I have never tried this way before. Any tips?

Also I just got me a cast iron skillet that I've been meaning to try out. Stirfry sounds good, but I'm not quite sure how to use it... Just place skillet on the grill and throw the veggies in there?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Gonna need 2 temp zone hot for iron skillet, low for the striper. Gas no problem, charcoal, pile charcoal on one side, thats where skillet would go, and maybe one layer deep at other for the fish.

Me prefer cooking my veggies (after marinating them) either in a veggie basket, or skewered.


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

Take a look at these. I've been wanting to try this myself.

This is Alton Brown from foodnetwork. It can be kind of hard to watch but he's a genius and his recipes and tips are solid

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln-sCyclzJs
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WlMtEoeyfY&feature=related


----------

